# Metropolis Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Metropolis Coffee Company

1039 W Granville Ave

Chicago IL 60660

Metropolis is still a young company, and a father and son team runs it. Tony (son) got his training from Peet's where other famous roaster such as Duane from Stumptown in Portland, Oregon, was trained.

Metropolis Coffee's signature espresso blend, Redline, ...

More...


----------

